# 5 month old's Conformation



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

First of all, welcome to the forum... Cute pup. If you want an opinion on conformation, here it is. She has a beautiful, kind face and expression. Yes she is not stacked to perfection! But even so, I would say she is very straight both in the shoulder and the hindquarters . She needs more upper arm length, which in turn is related to what appears to be a short neck. This is all by viewing, the reality might be different in person with hands on her...


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

She's beautiful. I say grow her out a bit more and show her! She will do very well


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree with Sally's mom. But, all could be the angle. And 5 months is a horrible time to evaluate a puppy. Do you have a stacked picture at 7 to 8 weeks? Did her breeder sell her to you for show? Were the parents conformation dogs? 

Are you a member of a dog club? They could help as far as getting a stacked picture. Her front legs need to come back a hair and she is leaning back into herself and not over herself. Rear leg needs to turn in; it is sticking outward.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes,,five months IS a terrible time. My Gabby is six months and five months was awkward...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's really hard to say from just a photo, but I totally agree with Sally's Mom's assessment. I would add that she looks to have very nice bone, but could use more stop. 
However, it also depends on if you plan to show her in CKC or AKC. While there certainly are some gorgeous dogs in Canada, AKC tends to be a bit more competitive.
Your breeder can probably give you more information on how her line of dogs matures and changes. 5 months is simply not a good time to be assessing a dog!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have to agree with Sally's Mom but also that 5 months is a terrible age to evaluate a puppy. Colleen Williams (Southern Goldens) used to tell me that she figuratively locked her puppies in a closet at 5 months and tried not to look at them conformationally until at least a year of age 

That said, it is easier to finish a dog in Canada than in the States, so it is hard for me to say what would finish and what wouldn't.

What does your breeder say? Was she a show pick? Your best shot for a mentor is your breeder. They know their lines, how they mature and should be experienced in showing dogs.

And, if she has a strong English background, they can be VERY slow to mature. I have a girl from an Australian import and to be honest, I have been very disappointed in her conformationally for quite a while. She seemed to be rangy and lanky, to lack bone and I wasn't thrilled with her angles and even her head seemed to have changed. I had been told this can happen with her lines. Luckily, she is super smart and very focused  In just the last month or so, things have suddenly changed-her head is back to being very nice, her neck has reappeared, as has her coat and I swear she has added bone! She is a very pretty girl now.

So, check with your breeder to see if her lines are very slow maturing. I assume that at least one of her parents is finished-check and see at what age. That can help you determine if that dog may also have been slow maturing. I have always had very slow maturing dogs, but Suva was slow maturing in a whole different way.


----------



## goodasgolden (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all your opinions and advice! I agree 5 months old is really hard to evaluate a puppy's conformation. I will just have to wait it out and see what she grows into! Originally we just wanted this pup as a pet because she has such an amazing temperament. But if I can show her, even the better! Only time will tell. 

I also have a 14 month old female golden, and I have taken her to a few shows. Again I am still learning and this is all so new to me. I am researching what is good conformation in a golden. But perhaps you guys could give me more insight into how her conformation is? Her coat isn't in fully, it is taking an awful long time. However, I was wondering if you would be able to tell me her weaknesses/strengths. She does come from Champion lines, again sorry her stack isn't perfect! We are working on it daily. Thank you in advance!


----------

